# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Tại sao dự án Vạn Phát Avenue Sóc Trăng thu hút nhà đầu tư

## tenten

nhằm mục đích mang đến mang đến người dân một thị trường ở yên ổn, tuyệt vời, một khu vực tràn trề màu tươi tốt cuộc sống, cây cỏ an lành ngay trong trái tim Sóc Trăng mà không cần ra nước ngoài thành hoặc tơi những tỉnh xa xôi. dự án công trình Vạn Phát Avenue chờ mong tiếp tục cung cấp thị hiếu của quý vị với đầy đủ những ích lợi, cao cấp, đẳng cấp nhất ngay trong tim Sóc Trăng khu đất Xanh Miền Tây.

nơi gói nhanh niềm mơ ước thiên nhiên thiên đàng tại dự án Vạn Phát Avenue Sóc Trăng

dự án Vạn Phát Avenue Sóc Trăng ở tại đoạn vàng ngay tại mặt Quốc Lộ 1A Tiếp nối với những đại lộ Quốc Lộ 1A. là dự án công trình Đất Lô biệt thự và Nhà Đất chiến lược của chủ dự án đất Xanh Miền Tây. dự án BĐS Nhà Đất xuất hiện tiện ích trung tâm cũng như giao thông đc xây dựng ăn khớp. nằm sát khu vui chơi công viên hồ điều hòa, đối diện trụ sở Bộ nước ngoài bàn giao. Nên góc nhìn của dự án Đất Lô biệt thự cũng như Nhà Đất đều không xẩy ra che lấp cả về tương lai và hiện nay

Điểm vượt bậc mới nhất của dự án công trình Đất Lô biệt thự cũng như Nhà Phố phải nhắc mang lại khi là độ phủ sóng xây dựng thấp chưa đến 60%. phần đông khi là không khí xanh dành cho cảnh đẹp cây xanh, vườn đi dạo bộ. Hệ thông vòi nước thanh lọc tự động hóa, hồ nước bơi bên cạnh trời rộng lớn 300m2. trung tâm mua sắm, dịch vụ nhà hàng quán ăn ăn uống. tập hợp pin mặt trời để tiết giảm năng lương, tiết kiệm ngân sách và chi phí điện….. trực tiếp khi là Điểm sáng đc Sóc Trăng quy hoạch tâm điểm phát triển xã hội kinh tế. khu vực Sóc Trăng đc xây dựng khi là nội khu chính trị, hành chính còn mới của Sóc Trăng, Sân vận động Sóc Trăng,… không chỉ có thế các khu dân cư văn minh tập kết rất nhiều người quốc tế như người Nhật Bảnm Hàn Quốc … Cùng các khu trường học nổi tiếng, điều này tạo ra địa điểm đông đúc và tiềm lực. hiệp hội hiện đại mang lại khu vực và đến riêng dự án công trình Vạn Phát Avenue Sóc Trăng.



*đọc thêm : [replacer_a] xuất hiện gì nổi bật thu hút khách hàng trong khoảng time qua ?*

khu biệt thự Vạn Phát Avenue Sóc Trăng trung tâm bậc nhất

quy hoạch căn biệt thự Vạn Phát Avenue Sóc Trăng được những Chuyên Viên kiến trúc khét tiếng của Việt Nam quy hoạch. các biệt thự cũng như Nhà Đất đều đc nội thất ăn nhập, bố trí thông thái, và hợp lý giúp gia đình luôn có cảm nhận an toàn cũng như thư giãn nhất. quanh dự án Vạn Phát Avenue Sóc Trăng, hệ thống cây cối sắp xếp xuyên suốt qua ban công. theo trục thẳng đứng của từng Đất Lô Nền. nhằm cho người dân được tận hưởng bầu không khí yên bình của một công trình xanh. cách ban công xanh cũng như xanh vào căn nhà. với diện tích xuất sắc mang lại gia chủ quy hoạch một vườn tại gia trồng cây rau xanh, gia vị, cây thuốc nam… được cung cấp đồ ăn sạch cho cả gia đình.

trên dự án Vạn Phát Avenue Sóc Trăng, lý thuyết “sống xanh” được tổ chức 1 cách hiện đại trong thiết kế. dự án công trình Vạn Phát Avenue Sóc Trăng được thiết kế theo yêu cầu đẳng cấp. với các Đất Lô đều được đón gió thiên nhiên hướng thẳng ra công viên cực đẹp. căn biệt thự và Nhà Đất được thiết kế rất thích hợp. Nhóm quý khách nước ngoài đang được tâm điểm thuê Đất Lô Nền xuất hiện đòi hỏi không hề nhỏ về tiêu chuẩn ngôi nhà sống. gần kề yêu cầu Đất Nền phải chất lương. lợi ích, phục vụ đi kèm phải sang trọng, hiện đại, hệ thống giám sát phải bảo đảm an toàn. nơi sống xanh, an bình, trong lành. yêu cầu của quý vị thuê ngôi nhà càng trở thành nghiêm ngặt rộng mà vốn sẽ khó chịu khi chúng ta chi số tiền lớn. mong muốn có một cuộc sống hiện đại cao cấp, chất lượng. khám đa khoa quốc tế, khu trung tâm thương mại trẻ con, khu trường học quốc tế …..

----------

